# My Brute - Pupilbörse



## Blackinboi (26. November 2009)

Haben im MP Unterricht ein funny mini Browsergame gestartet... kennen einige von euch bestimmt  
Zeitaufwand von ca. ne mon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bei My Brute die Anzahl der Erolg der Pupils wesentlich zum eigenen Spielerfolg beitragen eröffne ich hier eine Pupilbörse. Pupils - die auch Punkte bringen - können nur von einer andern IP (und Browser?) erstellt werden. 
Erstellen wir uns gegenseitig Pupils, dann steigen alle schneller auf. Nachdem wir für jemanden einen Char erstellt haben, schicken wir die Adresse und PW per IGM zum Betreffenden. Der kann dann damit weiterspielen. Ich denke, so können wir alle in einem Tag mind. einen Level aufsteigen :-)
Hier soll jeder seinen Hauptcharakter und evtl. seine Nebencharakter posten. Ich versuche die Liste im Eingangspost aktuell zu halten.

Ok einfach hier anmelden:
Kämpfe gegen mich

z.B.:   [entfernt]


----------



## Davatar (26. November 2009)

Thread wurde reported.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (26. November 2009)

Mybrute-Werbung bleibt hier weiterhin verboten. Danke für dein Verständnis.


----------

